# avvocato



## Old Lilith (20 Aprile 2007)

ragazzi, oggi chiamo il legale e fisso un'appuntamento
ho bisogno di definire un pò meglio la mia situazione: ora mi passa solo 250 € al mese per il bimbo, fino a poco fa me ne dava 300 poi ha deciso di comprarsi la macchina nuova (sportiva) ed ha decurtato l'assegno...non arriva a fine mese dice!!
per fare in modo che vedesse il bimbo quanto + spesso possibile gli avevo chiesto di andare lui a prenderlo all'asilo (oltre a tenerlo con lui un w.e. ogni 2 compatibilmente con i suoi turni) ma già da un pò ogni tanto mi dice che non ci può andare ed io mi devo arrabbattare con altri mezzi, poi ho saputo dalla maestra che ha chiesto loro se c'è la possibilità di trattenere il piccolo fino alle 17.30 (cioè quando potrei passare io a prenderlo) ma lui non me ne ha fatto parola...
mi fa rabbia, tanta rabbia...disse che non gli stava bene vedere il piccolo una o due volte a settimana e ora non trova il modo per andare a prenderlo a scuola??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









perchè  la voglia di ucciderlo è sempre + presente???
lilith

p.s. a chi di voi è + esperto: visto che vive in un'altra città posso richiedere l'affido esclusivo del bimbo??


----------



## Old LILA.... (20 Aprile 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> ragazzi, oggi chiamo il legale e fisso un'appuntamento
> ho bisogno di definire un pò meglio la mia situazione: ora mi passa solo 250 € al mese per il bimbo, fino a poco fa me ne dava 300 poi ha deciso di comprarsi la macchina nuova (sportiva) ed ha decurtato l'assegno...non arriva a fine mese dice!!
> per fare in modo che vedesse il bimbo quanto + spesso possibile gli avevo chiesto di andare lui a prenderlo all'asilo (oltre a tenerlo con lui un w.e. ogni 2 compatibilmente con i suoi turni) ma già da un pò ogni tanto mi dice che non ci può andare ed io mi devo arrabbattare con altri mezzi, poi ho saputo dalla maestra che ha chiesto loro se c'è la possibilità di trattenere il piccolo fino alle 17.30 (cioè quando potrei passare io a prenderlo) ma lui non me ne ha fatto parola...
> mi fa rabbia, tanta rabbia...disse che non gli stava bene vedere il piccolo una o due volte a settimana e ora non trova il modo per andare a prenderlo a scuola???
> ...


non sono un'esperta legale pertanto preferisco parlarti di sentimenti. Cercate di non scaricare le tensioni che ci sono tra voi su vostro figlio,spero non sia il vostro caso


----------



## Old Lilith (20 Aprile 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> non sono un'esperta legale pertanto preferisco parlarti di sentimenti. Cercate di non scaricare le tensioni che ci sono tra voi su vostro figlio,spero non sia il vostro caso


 
non lo è per fortuna...e spero continui così...ma faccio del mio meglio per mantenere gli equilibri credimi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*Lilith*

Se due genitori vivono insieme d'amore e d'accordo capita che ci si accordi nello stesso modo in cui avete fatto voi per andare a prendere il bambino e poi non si riesca, per tanti motivi, a rispettare l'impegno. Possono sorgere discussioni, ma poi si trova una soluzione praticabile.
Per quanto riguarda l'assegno: è una miseria, ma ho saputo che rientra nella norma con stipendi "normali".
Volevo dire che è grave se non ti comunica per tempo le sue difficoltà e ti fa scapicollare per prenderlo, ma non togliere completamente (ammesso che possa essere possibile) il padre a tuo figlio o non pensarlo e non fare una battaglia per ottenerlo: otterresti di farglielo vedere (intendo il padre al bambino) ancora meno, in ogni caso.
Chiedi solo rispetto e di essere informata.
In quanto a prolungare l'orario a fine anno scolastico non credo sia possibile, a meno che non si tratti di una scuola privata che lo permette.
In ogni caso è una buona soluzione per non arrivare sempre trafelati, cosa che crea più ansia al bambino piuttosto che mezzora in più nell'ambiente in cui trascorre gran parte della giornata che, in un'età in cui non ha senso del tempo, ma delle abitudini delle attività non crea nessun problema. I genitori a volte si creano sensi di colpa dove non è il caso.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Old LILA.... (21 Aprile 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> non lo è per fortuna...e spero continui così...ma faccio del mio meglio per mantenere gli equilibri credimi...


si,capisco che è difficile,ma sei una grande donna se nonostante tutto riesci a non far mancare la presenza del padre a tuo figlio,se non lo ritieni necessario,lascia le cose come stanno,chiedi però di essere unformata su tutte le scelte che il tuo ex prende


----------



## Old Lilith (21 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se due genitori vivono insieme d'amore e d'accordo capita che ci si accordi nello stesso modo in cui avete fatto voi per andare a prendere il bambino e poi non si riesca, per tanti motivi, a rispettare l'impegno. Possono sorgere discussioni, ma poi si trova una soluzione praticabile.
> Per quanto riguarda l'assegno: è una miseria, ma ho saputo che rientra nella norma con stipendi "normali".
> Volevo dire che è grave se non ti comunica per tempo le sue difficoltà e ti fa scapicollare per prenderlo, ma non togliere completamente (ammesso che possa essere possibile) il padre a tuo figlio o non pensarlo e non fare una battaglia per ottenerlo: otterresti di farglielo vedere (intendo il padre al bambino) ancora meno, in ogni caso.
> Chiedi solo rispetto e di essere informata.
> ...


ma figurati cara se voglio togliere il piccolo al padre, assolutamente no e poi a che scopo??
quello che mi fa arrabbiare sono le sue solite dichiarazioni di intento non rispettate...capisco se uno all'improvviso ha delle difficoltà al lavoro, ma non capisco se queste difficoltà appaiono dopo la mia ennesima richiesta di non essere chiamata a casa tutte le sere (lui praticamente ogni sera telefonava a casa e non voleva certo parlare col bimbo che vede il pomeriggio!!) ...e poi perchè prolungare l'orario già luno (9/16.30) visto che lui ha la possibilità di muoversi per andare a prenderlo??? questo tipo di organizzazione dava a lui il modo di vedere tutti i giorni il bambino e di non perdere la continuità, e dava a me il modo di "staccare" da lui visto che non sarebbero necessarie telefonate e visite a casa...ovvio che nel tempo qs accordi possono essere modificati, per me è solo una questione di rispetto ed impegno...
la questione dell'affido si pone esclusivamente perchè lui vive in un'altra città, e mi chiedo come si gestisce il condiviso in qs modo, come farebbe mio figlio a passare praticamente il 50% del suo tempo qui e l'altro dal padre??  doppio asilo...doppia casa...doppio letto...doppi giochi??? non è troppo "dispersivo" per un bimbo così piccolo???...
ti abbraccio
lil


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*non ho capito*



Lilith ha detto:


> ma figurati cara se voglio togliere il piccolo al padre, assolutamente no e poi a che scopo??
> quello che mi fa arrabbiare sono le sue solite dichiarazioni di intento non rispettate...capisco se uno all'improvviso ha delle difficoltà al lavoro, ma non capisco se queste difficoltà appaiono dopo la mia ennesima richiesta di non essere chiamata a casa tutte le sere (lui praticamente ogni sera telefonava a casa e non voleva certo parlare col bimbo che vede il pomeriggio!!) ...e poi perchè prolungare l'orario già luno (9/16.30) visto che lui ha la possibilità di muoversi per andare a prenderlo??? questo tipo di organizzazione dava a lui il modo di vedere tutti i giorni il bambino e di non perdere la continuità, e dava a me il modo di "staccare" da lui visto che non sarebbero necessarie telefonate e visite a casa...ovvio che nel tempo qs accordi possono essere modificati, per me è solo una questione di rispetto ed impegno...
> la questione dell'affido si pone esclusivamente perchè lui vive in un'altra città, e mi chiedo come si gestisce il condiviso in qs modo, come farebbe mio figlio a passare praticamente il 50% del suo tempo qui e l'altro dal padre?? doppio asilo...doppia casa...doppio letto...doppi giochi??? non è troppo "dispersivo" per un bimbo così piccolo???...
> ti abbraccio
> lil


Se lui vive in un'altra città come fa ad andare a prendere il bambino all'asilo?
Ma, secondo te, perché ti telefona tutte le sere?
E perché tu non vuoi parlargli?
Vedi che tutti e due "usate" la gestione del piccolo per i vostri scopi relazionali...


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*lilith*

Credo che tu debba trovare un po' di pacificazione con te stessa, lui è una provocazione vivente ma, questo è palese, deve pur vivere, ed uno come lui vive così !!!!
Cerca di fare quello che è giusto ignorando la persona in sè, e quanto all'assegno, può comprare tutto quello che gli pare ma per cambiare le condizioni di pagamento di ciò che ti passa prima deve rinegoziare la questione col giudice. Conviene ci vada tu, il tuo avvocato avallerà senza dubbio, equando andrai dal giudice,  sarà lui a stabilire le variazioni delle quote ma comunque ti dovrà dare gli arretrati di quello che ha arbitrariamenti decurtato!
Bruja


----------



## Old maela579 (22 Aprile 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> ragazzi, oggi chiamo il legale e fisso un'appuntamento
> ho bisogno di definire un pò meglio la mia situazione: ora mi passa solo 250 € al mese per il bimbo, fino a poco fa me ne dava 300 poi ha deciso di comprarsi la macchina nuova (sportiva) ed ha decurtato l'assegno...non arriva a fine mese dice!!
> per fare in modo che vedesse il bimbo quanto + spesso possibile gli avevo chiesto di andare lui a prenderlo all'asilo (oltre a tenerlo con lui un w.e. ogni 2 compatibilmente con i suoi turni) ma già da un pò ogni tanto mi dice che non ci può andare ed io mi devo arrabbattare con altri mezzi, poi ho saputo dalla maestra che ha chiesto loro se c'è la possibilità di trattenere il piccolo fino alle 17.30 (cioè quando potrei passare io a prenderlo) ma lui non me ne ha fatto parola...
> mi fa rabbia, tanta rabbia...disse che non gli stava bene vedere il piccolo una o due volte a settimana e ora non trova il modo per andare a prenderlo a scuola???
> ...


Potresti richiedere l'affido esclusivo segnalando che lui abita in un'altra città e come sia impossibile un affido congiunto che comporterebbe la suddivisione equa tra tempo che il bambino trascorre con la madre e con il padre. Fai presente anche come lui finora non si sia dimostrato in grado di gestire un affido condiviso (non rispettando gli appuntamenti concordati).
Il mantenimento non te lo può diminuire di sua volontà, qualsiasi cosa accada. Voglio dire anche se tu diventassi milionaria lui dovrebbe continuare a darti il mantenimento finchè il tribunale non emette una modifica alla separazione.
Ottenendo un affido esclusivo puoi richiedere al giudice anche un aumento del mantenimento


----------



## Old Lilith (22 Aprile 2007)

*lilith*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se lui vive in un'altra città come fa ad andare a prendere il bambino all'asilo?
> Ma, secondo te, perché ti telefona tutte le sere?
> E perché tu non vuoi parlargli?
> Vedi che tutti e due "usate" la gestione del piccolo per i vostri scopi relazionali...


1. cara Persa, allora spiego meglio: lui vive a caserta e lavora qui a napoli, per cui dopo il lavoro per lui non è difficile andare a prendere il piccolo all'asilo...tra l'altro abitiamo a tipo 500 mt dal suo lavoro e l'asilo è a 300 mt da casa...
2. mi telefona tutte le sere perchè non vuole staccare i contatti con me...mente io voglio il contrario, limitare al massimo ed al necessario le comunicazioni
3. non ci voglio parlare perchè ogni volta che è successo ha detto qualche stronzata che mi ha mandato fuori di testa (che devo fare non sono ancora pronta per fare la ex moglie!!) tipo: sai mi compro la macchina nuova (mentre mi toglieva 50 €all'assegno!!!) penso che ti piacerà...poi l'ho visto in una macchina sportiva biposto!?!?!? ed io che mi devo arrabbattare per tirare avanti la casa e il piccolo...ed io che a pasqua non gli ho potuto comprare qualche vestitino o giochino in +??? dai queste sono cose che fanno incazzare sul serio, ma come si fa a parlare, e poi cosa dire??
4. per quanto riguarda il bimbo è il solo e unico motivo di comunicazione con lui, e credimi è anche troppo per come mi sento ancora...
ha ragione Bruja è una provocazione vivente...ma ne ho prese abbastanza, ed ora devo difendermi...

ti abbraccio
lilith


----------



## Old Lilith (22 Aprile 2007)

maela579 ha detto:


> Potresti richiedere l'affido esclusivo segnalando che lui abita in un'altra città e come sia impossibile un affido congiunto che comporterebbe la suddivisione equa tra tempo che il bambino trascorre con la madre e con il padre. Fai presente anche come lui finora non si sia dimostrato in grado di gestire un affido condiviso (non rispettando gli appuntamenti concordati).
> Il mantenimento non te lo può diminuire di sua volontà, qualsiasi cosa accada. Voglio dire anche se tu diventassi milionaria lui dovrebbe continuare a darti il mantenimento finchè il tribunale non emette una modifica alla separazione.
> Ottenendo un affido esclusivo puoi richiedere al giudice anche un aumento del mantenimento


 
grazie cara
questo è proprio quello che volevo sapere...non voglio togliergli il figlio ma vorrei trovare la giusta zoluzione, avere un condiviso e poi in realtà il bimbo sarebbe sempre con me (che a me ovvio sta  benissimo!!) mi pare un pò contraddittorio...e visto che ci sono seri problemi logistici forse sarebbe anche giusto un esclusivo...

lil


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*capisco*



Lilith ha detto:


> 1. cara Persa, allora spiego meglio: lui vive a caserta e lavora qui a napoli, per cui dopo il lavoro per lui non è difficile andare a prendere il piccolo all'asilo...tra l'altro abitiamo a tipo 500 mt dal suo lavoro e l'asilo è a 300 mt da casa...
> 2. mi telefona tutte le sere perchè non vuole staccare i contatti con me...mente io voglio il contrario, limitare al massimo ed al necessario le comunicazioni
> 3. non ci voglio parlare perchè ogni volta che è successo ha detto qualche stronzata che mi ha mandato fuori di testa (che devo fare non sono ancora pronta per fare la ex moglie!!) tipo: sai mi compro la macchina nuova (mentre mi toglieva 50 €all'assegno!!!) penso che ti piacerà...poi l'ho visto in una macchina sportiva biposto!?!?!? ed io che mi devo arrabbattare per tirare avanti la casa e il piccolo...ed io che a pasqua non gli ho potuto comprare qualche vestitino o giochino in +??? dai queste sono cose che fanno incazzare sul serio, ma come si fa a parlare, e poi cosa dire??
> 4. per quanto riguarda il bimbo è il solo e unico motivo di comunicazione con lui, e credimi è anche troppo per come mi sento ancora...
> ...


Sai che sono nelle condizioni per capire...
Non si rielabora e non si rimargina una ferita e si continua a grattare la crosta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   soprattutto se lo si fa credendo o facendo credere che si vuole fare uno medicazione


----------



## Old Lilith (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai che sono nelle condizioni per capire...
> Non si rielabora e non si rimargina una ferita e si continua a grattare la crosta...
> 
> 
> ...


appunto cara, mi serve stare lontana da lui per leccarmi le ferite da sola, credo sia l'unica soluzione per me


----------



## Old fun (23 Aprile 2007)

*Diglielo*



Lilith ha detto:


> appunto cara, mi serve stare lontana da lui per leccarmi le ferite da sola, credo sia l'unica soluzione per me


 
Scusa se mi permetto di dire la mia, per quanto riguarda le tue ferite, ti capisco benissimo, è dura continuare a vedere una persona anche quando non si vorrebbe....
Penso anche che forse nel tuo caso avendo una creatura che cmq vi unirà per sempre (in qualche modo il legame è indissolubile) beh, diglielo, che per un po' non vuoi averci rapporti.....
Per l'affidamento, scusa non ho capito una cosa, ma quando vi siete separati non avete stabilito orari e cifre minime da rispettare???
Non le rispetta? (almeno per il discorso economico) ricorri all'avvocato che vi ha curato la separazione e fai presente la cosa, a maggior ragione, se si è comprato la macchina nuova, non è proprio possibile. 
Anche io mi sono comprato la macchina nuova, ma prima passo gli alimenti a mia figlia e voglio vedere se la mia ex ha qualcosa da ridire......(così penso sia diverso, o no?)


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto di dire la mia, per quanto riguarda le tue ferite, ti capisco benissimo, è dura continuare a vedere una persona anche quando non si vorrebbe....
> Penso anche che forse nel tuo caso avendo una creatura che cmq vi unirà per sempre (in qualche modo il legame è indissolubile) beh, diglielo, che per un po' non vuoi averci rapporti.....
> Per l'affidamento, scusa non ho capito una cosa, ma quando vi siete separati non avete stabilito orari e cifre minime da rispettare???
> Non le rispetta? (almeno per il discorso economico) ricorri all'avvocato che vi ha curato la separazione e fai presente la cosa, a maggior ragione, se si è comprato la macchina nuova, non è proprio possibile.
> Anche io mi sono comprato la macchina nuova, ma prima passo gli alimenti a mia figlia e voglio vedere se la mia ex ha qualcosa da ridire......(così penso sia diverso, o no?)


Straquoto Fun... il tuo ex per quanto ti vada sulle balle non lo puoi proprio evitare... devi imparare a conviverci...


----------



## Old Lilith (27 Aprile 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto di dire la mia, per quanto riguarda le tue ferite, ti capisco benissimo, è dura continuare a vedere una persona anche quando non si vorrebbe....
> Penso anche che forse nel tuo caso avendo una creatura che cmq vi unirà per sempre (in qualche modo il legame è indissolubile) beh, diglielo, che per un po' non vuoi averci rapporti.....
> Per l'affidamento, scusa non ho capito una cosa, ma quando vi siete separati non avete stabilito orari e cifre minime da rispettare???
> Non le rispetta? (almeno per il discorso economico) ricorri all'avvocato che vi ha curato la separazione e fai presente la cosa, a maggior ragione, se si è comprato la macchina nuova, non è proprio possibile.
> Anche io mi sono comprato la macchina nuova, ma prima passo gli alimenti a mia figlia e voglio vedere se la mia ex ha qualcosa da ridire......(così penso sia diverso, o no?)


 
dirglielo: fatto, già fatto, ma lui insiste sempre....questo cmq è un'altro discorso. ora a distanza di 8 mesi dalla sua uscita da casa riesco a vederlo tranquillamente quando mi porta il bimbo o quando lo viene a prendere...
per la questione legale vado dall'avvocato lunedi prossimo visto che non c'è ancora niente di scritto 
speriamo bene


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (1 Maggio 2007)

*che...*

che stronzi che siamo certe volte....scusa il termine Lilith...buona fortuna...


----------



## Bruja (1 Maggio 2007)

*Turn*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> che stronzi che siamo certe volte....scusa il termine Lilith...buona fortuna...


 
Potrei lanciarmi in una filippica sul fatto che lo siate "certe volte", ma è festa (quella dei lavoratori poi) quindi osservo il riposo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Maggio 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> ragazzi, oggi chiamo il legale e fisso un'appuntamento
> ho bisogno di definire un pò meglio la mia situazione: ora mi passa solo 250 € al mese per il bimbo, fino a poco fa me ne dava 300 poi ha deciso di comprarsi la macchina nuova (sportiva) ed ha decurtato l'assegno...non arriva a fine mese dice!!
> per fare in modo che vedesse il bimbo quanto + spesso possibile gli avevo chiesto di andare lui a prenderlo all'asilo (oltre a tenerlo con lui un w.e. ogni 2 compatibilmente con i suoi turni) ma già da un pò ogni tanto mi dice che non ci può andare ed io mi devo arrabbattare con altri mezzi, poi ho saputo dalla maestra che ha chiesto loro se c'è la possibilità di trattenere il piccolo fino alle 17.30 (cioè quando potrei passare io a prenderlo) ma lui non me ne ha fatto parola...
> mi fa rabbia, tanta rabbia...disse che non gli stava bene vedere il piccolo una o due volte a settimana e ora non trova il modo per andare a prenderlo a scuola???
> ...


Lilith, l'affido esclusivo ce lo hai gia', ... visto che vive con te e che il tuo ex lo vede solo a tempi stabiliti. L'Affido congiunto e' solo una bufala visto che non c'e' stato ancora un Giudice che a pari opportunita' ha dato agli uomini la custodia vera dei figli.

Lasciamo stare cosa sia giusto o meno, una totale perdita di tempo.

Ma capisco cosa prova il tuo ex, almeno una parte, ... visto che questa la dico io e non e' rivolta a te naturalmente: "Andate tutti a fare in culo con i vostri orari e le vostre regole"

Se devo prendere appuntamento per vedere mio figlio, ... facciamo che non lo vedo e basta


----------



## cat (15 Luglio 2007)

Ciao lilli, come è andata poi a finire la cosa?
per quanto riguarda le questioni legali,( assegno di mantenimento, orari stabiliti dal giudice  per espletare il diritto di visita del padre etc) tu devi andare dal tuo avvocato che se lo ritiene opportuno fa un ricorso urgente in tribunale e così il giudice decide.
Non può decurtare a suo piacimento cifre dal mantenimento stabilite.
Tu già da subito puoi fare un decreto inginutivo per le cifre non date e lui è obbligato a dartele.

resterebbe poi da capire, con la cifra di mantenimento che ti da, che stipendio prende, quanto costa la macchina biposto, ovvero, se lui nel frattempo ha sccresciuto il suo tenore di vita potresti, già che ci sei, chiedere che ti venga aumentato l'assegno di mantenimento.

Da ultimo la modifica dell art.155, l'introduzione dell'affiso condiviso parla chiaro:
- il mantenimento eventualmente se dovuto è stabilito in base a diversi paramentri, non ultimo IL TEMPO CHE I GENITORI TRASCORRONO CON IL BAMBINO.
se il padre non ottempere al suo diritto di visita o scantona o varie scuse, ti spetterebbe non una decurtazione  della cifra perchè lui deve comprarsi la biposto ma un aumento comèpensativo del maggio tempo che tu  al posto suo passi con tuo figlio.

da ultimo se tu non puoi andare a prendere il bimbo nei giorni spettanti a lui e ci mandi la baby sitter, lui te la deve pagare.
della serie....... o paga o diventa un vero papà.

 e vedi come ama suo figlio quando gli tocchi il portafoglio.

cat


----------



## Bruja (15 Luglio 2007)

*?????????????????????*

Ma benvenuto e ben ritrovato..... quando ti davo della Primula Rossa ero proprio in vena di scherzare..... ormai sei il peggio di Fantomas!!!
E' sempre un piacere rileggerti!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma benvenuto e ben ritrovato..... quando ti davo della Primula Rossa ero proprio in vena di scherzare..... ormai sei il peggio di Fantomas!!!
> E' sempre un piacere rileggerti!
> Bruja


 
Ehmmm.. Bruja...caldo assai dalle tue parti?? O la badessa ha aperto le cantine col fresco mattutino?  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ps. Controlla la data...quella dopo era cat!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmm.. Bruja...caldo assai dalle tue parti?? O la badessa ha aperto le cantine col fresco mattutino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...axxo hai ragione.... va beh tanto è notorio che sono nella fascia del rincoglionimento... in più fa proprio caldo!
Meno male che ci sei  tu a riportarmi all'ordine ... ( un piattino di caxxi tuoi mai eh???) 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Scjerzo, che farei mai senza di te..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...axxo hai ragione.... va beh tanto è notorio che sono nella fascia del rincoglionimento... in più fa proprio caldo!
> Meno male che ci sei tu a riportarmi all'ordine ... ( un piattino di caxxi tuoi mai eh???)
> 
> 
> ...


E se questo non è amore...dimmelo tu cos'è!! tatatitumpààààààààà!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2007)

... eppure ... ho fatto un sogno stanotte ... che non svelero' naturalmente.


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2007)

*mi chiami subito??*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... eppure ... ho fatto un sogno stanotte ... che non svelero' naturalmente.



ah sii??


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ah sii??


'zitt tu ...


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2007)

*????*



Mari' ha detto:


> 'zitt tu ...





































chiamamichiamamichiamamichiamami


----------



## Bruja (18 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*

.... buona realizzazione...!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... buona realizzazione...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vuoi liberarti di me digia'? ... dopotutto non sarebbe un gran danno, nel cambio ci guadagnerebbe il forum e ... ... ...


----------



## Bruja (18 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi liberarti di me digia'? ... dopotutto non sarebbe un gran danno, nel cambio ci guadagnerebbe il forum e ... ... ...


Tu hai parlato di sogno non di incubo.... che potevo augurarti???  Comunque, vada come preferisci, così non sbaglio ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu hai parlato di sogno non di *incubo*.... che potevo augurarti???  Comunque, vada come preferisci, così non sbaglio ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Affatto, era semplicemente un "sogno", che se si realizzasse mi toccherebbe fare le valige.

Vada come deve andare, siamo sempre delle anime di passaggio alla fin fine.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Affatto, era semplicemente un "sogno", che se si realizzasse mi toccherebbe fare le valige.
> 
> Vada come deve andare, siamo sempre delle anime di passaggio alla fin fine.


Ehmmm..scusate....ma mi tocco!! Spero che il mio passaggio duri ancora un pò...


----------



## Bruja (18 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmm..scusate....ma mi tocco!! Spero che il mio passaggio duri ancora un pò...


 
Che dici?  Facciamo una proposta che non possa rifiutare a Caronte???.... tentare che ci costa??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmm..scusate....ma mi tocco!! Spero che il mio passaggio duri ancora un pò...


... ma cosa hai capito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   volevo dire che ieri eravamo di la, oggi di qua e domani chi lo sa?!


----------



## Bruja (18 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma cosa hai capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Questo a casa mia si chiama "cerotto" o se preferisci pezza!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo a casa mia si chiama "cerotto" o se preferisci pezza!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bruja credimi, ero sincera ... non mi riferivo alla morte.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja credimi, ero sincera ... non mi riferivo alla morte.


 






Marì' occhio a questi possibili fraintendimenti che Bruja non perde occasione per cercare di farmi conoscere quel suo amicone, quello col forcone!!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Marì' occhio a questi possibili fraintendimenti che Bruja non perde occasione per cercare di farmi conoscere quel suo amicone, quello col forcone!!


Tu toccatele comunque 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Almeno hai la certezza che siano ancora la...


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Marì' occhio a questi possibili fraintendimenti che Bruja non perde occasione per cercare di farmi conoscere quel suo amicone, quello col forcone!!



Ma va Fedi' ... Bruja e' sempre molto carina/dolce nei tuoi riguardi


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu toccatele comunque
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per ciò che ho letto in giro oggi, mi ero accorto che c'erano anche senza toccarle...


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma va Fedi' ... Bruja e' sempre molto carina/dolce nei tuoi riguardi


Sissi....proprio una luna di ...fiele la nostra!!!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per ciò che ho letto in giro oggi, mi ero accorto che c'erano anche senza toccarle...


Che hai letto oggi in giro di cosi' ehmm...ehmm... da ricordarti la gioiellanza?


----------



## Bruja (18 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sissi....proprio una luna di ...fiele la nostra!!!


Io mi preoccupo che non ti venga il Diabete "mellifico" e questa è la riconoscenza.... ???
Tant'è a fare garbi e cortesie ci si rimette sempre...!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che hai letto oggi in giro di cosi' ehmm...ehmm... da ricordarti la gioiellanza?


Le solite cosucce...del solito noto...con l'aggiunta pure di maldestri tentativi di broccolamento (bisteccona...pigiamini u.s.w.)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





O me li vuoi spacciare per "interessantissime disquisizioni" anche quelle?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Riconoscimi però che, nonostante avessi due mongolfiere sotto, son riuscito a star ancorato al terreno!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Le solite cosucce...del solito noto...con l'aggiunta pure di maldestri tentativi di broccolamento (bisteccona...pigiamini u.s.w.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feddy detto anche "palle d'acciaio"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Feddy detto anche "palle d'acciaio"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Shhhhh....eddai Bruja...non devi mettere in piazza le confidenze che ti faccio!!


----------



## Old roby (18 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Ciao lilli, come è andata poi a finire la cosa?
> per quanto riguarda le questioni legali,( assegno di mantenimento, orari stabiliti dal giudice per espletare il diritto di visita del padre etc) tu devi andare dal tuo avvocato che se lo ritiene opportuno fa un ricorso urgente in tribunale e così il giudice decide.
> Non può decurtare a suo piacimento cifre dal mantenimento stabilite.
> Tu già da subito puoi fare un decreto inginutivo per le cifre non date e lui è obbligato a dartele.
> ...


cara lilli.....ancora....se salta un mese a pagare il mantenimento...ricorri al giudice penale........anche ogni mese se necessario....la legge penale ti perdona solo sue volte....in caso di condanna....vedi te


----------



## Lettrice (18 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Le solite cosucce...del solito noto...con l'aggiunta pure di maldestri tentativi di broccolamento (bisteccona...pigiamini u.s.w.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai alla fine e' un uomo... cosa t'aspettavi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Poi, almeno mostra un lato umano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... si scherzava... lo sai che non ti tradirei mai


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai alla fine e' un uomo... cosa t'aspettavi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti lo ammetto...ero gelosissimo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La mia metà di sangue siculo stava tutta a ribollì!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	































 Ve saludi che per un pò da casa non c'ho collegamento!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... si scherzava... lo sai che non ti tradirei mai


 
Ecco questo detto da una jena è.... esilarante!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------

